# New S-Works 2011 build ....



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

New machine, picked her up today. Amazing bike. Absolutely love it. 

*Spec* -_* Carbon black, red and white. Size 54cm. Zipp 404 tubular with Vittoria tubs, s-works seat post, Campagnola Super Record 2011 shifters, front and rear mech, chain and cassette (12-25), Campag cabling, TRP 970SL calipers, Rotor 170mm crankset (52-36) with ceramic bearings, Look Keo blade pedals, Zipp water cages, pro integrated stem and bars, Fizik bar tape.*_ Still fettling with the saddle position and height as well as saddle but the Charge spoon works well for me ! I might switch to white bars, but as of yet undecided.

Total weight as seen *14.5lb* and fast. Over the moon with this bike. My first Specialized bike and I am now a new world carbon convert. ( Will de-sticker the forks later)


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

--- mega secks ---
phurst.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

If you go with white bars or bar tape, you just gotta go with a white saddle. I ride Campy SR11 and just added white cable housings. Friends tell me that it looks "Pro," for what that's worth.

White would look hot with your white decals.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Love the paint on that bike. Even more so than what they put on the Venge.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

That is the color I ordered.
Thanks for the nice pics, much better than what Specialized has on their web site.
Although I think 2010 and earlier paint design was better.
I don't get the S-Works and Tarmac on the INSIDE of the chain stays and fork.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Starting to see these new builds come in......cant wait for mine!!!!!!


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Great S-Works , i wait for the new saxobank :thumbsup:


----------



## boycow0109 (Feb 13, 2011)

*warranty*

Think twice before removing the graphics from your frame or fork. S is very specific regarding warranty issues, removing paint/graphics or painting voids the warranty.

I have the same frame and had visions of removing most of the white stripes and decided not to when I received word from my builder and from S via e-mail.

If you want to make a change, hit the automotive store, get some pin stripping kits (glossy or matte black) in varying widths and you're all set!

You may add 30-80 grams to the frame, but at the very least you'll have the look you want.


----------



## boycow0109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless you're referring to the little yellow warning sticker....which I just saw! Doh!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

If you want to see a naked fork here it is I took mine off and dont care about the daggone warranty I am the one who has to look at it and besides I think that part of the fork is really Ugly. IMO


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Having had the bike just over a week and a bit, I have put 200 miles on it and have to say it is incredible. It is sooo fast and light. Seriously, I have had some nice kit, but this thing is something else. Effortless is the words that spring to mind. Brilliant on the flat, but climbs better than any other bike I have ridden. So happy with it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Black tape FTW, looks all business. Definitely less fussy.


----------



## boycow0109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey MidWestPlaya...what was your weapon of choice (process) in removing your graphics? Looks good!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

diegogarcia said:


> Having had the bike just over a week and a bit, I have put 200 miles on it and have to say it is incredible. It is sooo fast and light. Seriously, I have had some nice kit, but this thing is something else. Effortless is the words that spring to mind. Brilliant on the flat, but climbs better than any other bike I have ridden. So happy with it.



I Totally agree W you 100 percent I feel the same way with mine :thumbsup:


----------

